# 你们吃饱了撑得没事干么?



## wagashistories

can you help me translating these two questions?
I can't catch the meaning very well 
Thank you so much!

*你们吃饱了撑得没事干么?大冷天的跑这做什么调研？*


----------



## Ghabi

Hi Wagas. The expression 吃饱了撑得没事干 is used to scold someone who monkeys around, doing silly things that are often bothering. 撑 means "with a full belly (after eating)" here. With that in mind I think you can attempt a translation.


----------



## waturo

Ghabi said:


> Hi Wagas. The expression 吃饱了撑得没事干 is used to scold someone who monkeys around, doing silly things that are often bothering. 撑 means "with a full belly (after eating)" here. With that in mind I think you can attempt a translation.


Ghabi's answers are always clear and helpful.
"Is there nothing better for you to do? Why are you doing researching here in such a cold day?" 
Eh, this is my answer. I hope it's correct.


----------



## wagashistories

Thanks so much to both of you!
I perfectly got the meaning


----------



## viajero_canjeado

waturo said:


> "Is there nothing better for you to do? Why are you doing researching here in such a cold day?"
> Eh, this is my answer. I hope it's correct.



Very close! You should say "Why are you doing research here on such a cold day?"


----------



## waturo

viajero_canjeado said:


> Very close! You should say "Why are you doing research here on such a cold day?"


 Thanks!
I nearly droped my English after my passing CET6. I should say that English education in mainland of China produces little effect.
So I come here and practise, although it's still poor.


----------



## Green6

waturo said:


> Thanks!
> I nearly droped my English after my passing CET6. I should say that English education in mainland of China produces little effect.
> So I come here and practise, although it's still poor.



To learn a foreign language is not easy, it demands a lot motivation.


----------



## BODYholic

wagashistories said:


> can you help me translating these two questions?
> I can't catch the meaning very well
> Thank you so much!
> 
> *你们吃饱了撑得没事干么?大冷天的跑这做什么调研？*



In Singapore, it's more common for us to say "*吃饱了撑着没事干*" or "*没事干,**吃饱了撑着*".


----------



## kingchen

*大冷天的跑这做什么调研？ here means:no need to come here do research in such a cold day! (full of complain,blame...)*


----------



## xiaolijie

kingchen said:


> *大冷天的跑这做什么调研？ here means:no need to come here do research in such a cold day! (full of complain,blame...)*


I'm still not sure of the language of this Chinese sentence. What is *的* doing here in the sentence? Does the sentence sound natural?


----------



## kingchen

xiaolijie said:


> I'm still not sure of the language of this Chinese sentence. What is *的* doing here in the sentence? Does the sentence sound natural?


 
的 is auxiliary word
Here you'd better read this sentence like this <你>大冷天的<时候>跑这做什么调研？


----------



## Ghabi

xiaolijie said:


> What is *的* doing here in the sentence? Does the sentence sound natural?


It sounds natural. Perhaps you can regard that as a special usage? It's used to express surprise or objection as in, for example,

-大白天的,你見什麼鬼 "So you said you saw a ghost in this broad daylight?!"
-烏燈黑火的,你看什麼書 "How can you read books in this thick darkness?!"


----------



## xiaolijie

Thank you Ghabi and kingchen. I think I've got it. 

If the original sentence "大冷天的跑这做什么调研?" had a comma after 的, I'd have understood it more readily: *"大冷天的, 跑这做什么调研?"*


----------

